# Nuvigil substitute?



## Parasol (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. Newbie here.

I've been reading this forum in my quest for some help, and I gotta say ya'll take the cake for information specialists.

Even though I've been reading through your posts and learning alot, I'm still a little confused on what I should take together, so I was hoping a few wouldn't mind answering a couple of questions.

First off, the Nuvigil I've got really helps waking up my mind, but it doesn't help with getting the body going, does this sound familiar? Also, Nuvigil is awfully expensive, especially without insurance, so is there an OTC substitute?

I've tried this 5 HTP, and am currently going to take 25 mg at night. More seems to be too much after the first few days. DMAE is great, also. I'm taking about 150 mg. a day.

Currently, I'm taking approx. 60 mg nuvigil, 25 mg 5HTP, and 150 mg. DMAE. Some will say one of these is not enough, but I'm really a lightweight on the above listed meds.

(SJW isn't an option, makes my BP shoot up.)

TIA for any help, Parasol


----------



## Parasol (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you. I saw something you can order online that's called modafinil (?) or something like that. I'll ask my doc when I see him Thursday.

He gave me some Abilify last week and I didn't recover for two days, lol.


----------

